# how to get rid of propane tank smell and is it safe



## teco361

I bought a 250 gallon propane tank to build a smoker but i dont know how to get rid of the odor in the tank i was also told that it was harmful can the odor and contaminants be burned out with a big enough fire maybe a couple fires door has been cut so i have no problem with big fire any help would be appreciated


----------



## markbeer

stuff the tank with any wood - 2x4, tree branches, logs, etc, set fire and burn the hell out of it to a char. then scrub the black soot out.  this should get rid of the smell.


----------



## daveomak

The oil used to scent propane is flammable....  Fill the tank with soap and water, rinse repeat...   Too big of a fire can warp the tank and doors...


----------



## teco361

I appreciate the input i will post pics soon thanks


----------



## snu1910

What's in the tank is called ETHYL MERCAPTAN.  It's a additive that is use for the smell.  Propane does not have a smel when been produced.    I would try the fire idea but likesaid it will warp very easy.


----------



## ravenclan

THE SAFEEST way is to fill with soap and water and use DAWN dish soap , there is a chemical in the soap that cuts the smell and also makes it safe to cut .


----------



## top shot bbq

We cut tanks every day, first and for most is the tank off gassed and de-valved? if not let someone qualified do that. depending on if the tank has been sitting a while or not sets the steps for what you do for clean out. if it's already cut and relatively dry inside just wire wheel and acetone to clean up residue and your first couple seasoning fires will take care of the rest. if the walls are pretty well oil coated and tank is open. Hit it with a pressure washer and dawn followed by wire wheel and acetone. The acetone will evaporate in seconds without leaving a residue. DO NOT USE BREAK CLEANER SPRAY!!!! it will leave a residue and when welded will create a poisonous gas!! DO NOT UNDER AND CERCOMSTANCE CUT A TANK THAT STILL HAS VALVES IN IT !!!!!!! The oil used is combustible and not flammable it does not off gas vapors that are easily ignited like gasoline, it will flare up a little but nothing to serious, it normally takes direct flame to set it off but rarely will sustain a flame.   of coarse this is at your own risk .. :)

Jason


----------



## TinBasher280

top shot bbq said:


> We cut tanks every day, first and for most is the tank off gassed and de-valved? if not let someone qualified do that. depending on if the tank has been sitting a while or not sets the steps for what you do for clean out. if it's already cut and relatively dry inside just wire wheel and acetone to clean up residue and your first couple seasoning fires will take care of the rest. if the walls are pretty well oil coated and tank is open. Hit it with a pressure washer and dawn followed by wire wheel and acetone. The acetone will evaporate in seconds without leaving a residue. DO NOT USE BREAK CLEANER SPRAY!!!! it will leave a residue and when welded will create a poisonous gas!! DO NOT UNDER AND CERCOMSTANCE CUT A TANK THAT STILL HAS VALVES IN IT !!!!!!! The oil used is combustible and not flammable it does not off gas vapors that are easily ignited like gasoline, it will flare up a little but nothing to serious, it normally takes direct flame to set it off but rarely will sustain a flame.   of coarse this is at your own risk .. :)
> 
> Jason


Could Toluene work in place of Acetone?


----------

